# Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

Well my Neuspeed Intake showed up today and I was so excited I left work early to get it installed. I have only driven the car for about 30 minutes with the intake on but it is a huge difference. No more of the car feeling like it is choking when you get up to 5000 rpms. And sound is nice. Not real loud but when you get to about 4000 rpms a nice growl. Here are some pics of it installed.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (h-townjetta)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
post a video


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (vr_vento95)*

Sweet man! If I was getting one today, that's definitely the intake I'd get. Someday...
Thanks again for the mats. They work great.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (motocaddy)*

one day at a time and one mod at a time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigroque (Jun 29, 2007)

how was the install on this?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (h-townjetta)*

i dot get the location of the IAT sensor. wouldnt the heat shield in a sense conduct more heat than the tube before the filter (like the evoair)? just curious.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (h-townjetta)*

This is the intake I want, if my wife lets me. Where did you buy from, mjm autohaus....? just want to know where the best deal is.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (debo0726)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3474832


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

another question, does the size of the air filter affect any hp/ torque gains (larger neuspeed vs smaller kn from evoair)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_This is the intake I want, if my wife lets me. Where did you buy from, mjm autohaus....? just want to know where the best deal is.

$249.95 with free shipping (and in stock).


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

Greedspeed.com
They have free ship straight from neuspeed
intake is only 239.96 
thats where i got mine


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

thanks guy for the price check, do they have deals around the Christmas season? or is this what I should expect for the time?


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.namotorsports.net/
they also have the intake... even better deal
229.98
don't know about shipping, i read on one of the threads that they were giving away free ship to whoever gave them pics so idk if they are doing free ship or not prob better off with greedspeed


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_another question, does the size of the air filter affect any hp/ torque gains (larger neuspeed vs smaller kn from evoair)

either filter provides an ample amount of air to the intake. only difference MIGHT be how loud the thing is, but i doubt its even noticeable.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

Just bought this!! Can't Wait!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

how much clearance do you have between the closed end of the filter and the back of the headlight? I originally thought that the filter on the Neuspeed was larger than one on the Evoair but those pics show just the opposite.


----------



## dellagratti (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed P-Flo Short Ram Intake (h-townjetta)*

i c that the original hose is completely removed but my concern is wether or not air still gets pulled thru the original connection or is it sealed off? could u help answer this so i can make an educated decision before buying?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

well with this intake and the evoair, the stock intake is removed making the engine cover non functional so air will pass through the stock intake with no affect on the engine performance since the air is being forced through the new intake at thr throttle. i hope this is what you meant.


----------



## dellagratti (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*

thanks for the reply mclothier! has anyone had any difficulties with this intake? any CELs or other warnings?


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (dellagratti)*

No CEL's for me.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

ive had mine on for about 2 months now, no CELs or anything. i got mine used but w/a brand new still wrapped up filter for a nice price so i couldnt say no. it compeltely changed the car and still has a ****load of low end torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

do you need to use the k&n cleaning kit before installing the neuspeed intake?


----------

